# Washer tray drain plug



## proofer (Jan 20, 2008)

Our washer and dryer, in a utility room on the first floor, doesn't have a drain plug in the floor. So we want to buy a tray to put under the washer that has a side drain plug. We've been to a lot of hardware stores, but all the washer trays have the drain plug in the bottom. Any ideas on what types of stores to check?


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,

All that I have seen are a floor drain. -May- need to add your own side drain if that is what you need...









Washing Machine Water Spill / Leak Preventer Floor Tray

jeff.


----------



## proofer (Jan 20, 2008)

I was really hoping they made a side drain washer floor tray. This area doesn't have a floor drain because this current utility closet was once the coat closet, so it wasn't initially set up for that. Also, the floor is now completely tiled. Thanks for responding.


----------



## TazinCR (Jun 23, 2008)

The picture looks like it has 3 different side positions to install the drain fitting. I may be wrong.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Didn't want to say there was a side spot but the pic does appear to have different positions but the description...."Optional floor drain connection included"....just mentioned a floor drain!?

jeff.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Floor pans were originally made from metal. Why not have a tinsmith make one for you with a side opening!


----------

